# CANADA: Custom transfer for performance poly



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Do any Canadians have a Canadian supplier for a custom screened transfer for polyester performance wear. 
I looked into Versatrans EPT+ and Transfer Express elastiprint, but I don't like that i have to get it from The US (shipping, dollar, taxes, duty) makes to impossible to calculate my cost.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Brenda

There are NO duties on our transfers and the taxes are whatever the GHT HST rate is for your Providence ...the prices on our website are in Canadian Dollars when you have a Canadian IP address. so you will know up front the actual price without doing the conversion. You can call and CSR will be glad to give you the shipping rate. I understand you wanting to buy Canadian but we have a lot of Canadian customers and try to make it as easy as possible for you to be able to price jobs correctly. Any questions please PM me and I will try to answer them.

Danny


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a spreadsheet which includes Canadian transfer providers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Danny. I was just talking to a customer service rep and she told me opposite.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

bwdesigns said:


> Hi Danny. I was just talking to a customer service rep and she told me opposite.


 Hi Brenda

I just talked to that CSR person and went over Canadian pricing again. No Duties are charged on Transfers ( NAFTA ) taxes are based on which Providence you are in ( GHT and HST )
if you go to our website from a Canadian IP address the prices you see are in CD....I really apologize for you getting the wrong info but we used it as a training experience  and made sure ALL CSR's now have the correct knowledge for our Canadian customers 
So thank you for bringing that to my attention

Danny


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

hmmm....

let us know which route you took, and how it worked out

i have samples coming from 2 cdn suppliers (hopefully)
they are probably not for performance, but i'll bookmark this thread and come back to update my experiences


----------

